# Frage zum Froschlöffel



## Tabor12 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo !

Ich habe im Herbst __ Froschlöffel gekauft - ich sagte Wassertiefe -30 - - 40 cm. 
Passt die Tiefe ? Anbei Fotos - woran würde ich merken, dass er zu tief sitzt ?

LG Irene

PS: Falls euch die Farbe des Wassers und der Schaum wundert - ich habe heute wieder 
scheibtruhenweise Sand in den Teich gekippt und Pflanzen gesetzt - darum alles trüb und schaumig ...


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

Hallo,

die Tiefe passt. Würde sie nicht passen, käme der Froschlöffel nicht mehr über die Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## totti01 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

Meiner steht auf 80cm Tiefe und treibt ca. 50cm über dem Wasser 
Dss Zeug wächst bei mir wie Unkraut


----------



## Tabor12 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

o.k. - danke


----------



## RonnyS311 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

meinen hab ich dieses Jahr in 20cm tiefe gepflanzt, neuen Blätter sind jetzt über dem Wasser, aber er bekommt viele gelbe Blätter, woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

Also ich finde 30-40cm schon reichlich tief ... vor allem wenn ich sehe, dass die Blätter nur mit Müh und Not aus dem Wasser gucken.
Mein Froschlöffel sitzt ca. 10cm unter Wasser und ist mittlerweile locker 60cm hoch.

Ich würde ihn raus holen und anders wieder einsetzen.

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

Hallo Mandy,
meiner ist zum dritten Mal in 30 cm Tiefe erfroren . Ihr ermutigt mich, einen neuen Versuch in größerer Tiefe zu starten .
Um es mal in Werners Zahlen auszudrücken: Winterhärte Z7 ist für mich bis -30 cm ein "no go"!


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

Froschlöffel erfroren  das hab ich noch nie gehört oder ist mir passiert bei mir steht der teilweise in 5 cm tiefem Wasser friert komplett durch und kommt wieder prächtig...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinen Froschlöffel im Ufergraben geplanzt und er steht auch nur wenige Zentimeter
unter Wasser, aber er kommt jedes Jahr auf`s Neue und vermehrt sich recht gut,
im Teich hab ich ihn noch gar nicht ausprobiert, aber auf einen Versuch käme es an.

LG Markus


----------



## Dominic_1975 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Froschlöffel*

hallo zusammen,

beschreibt "winterhärte z7" nicht einen temp.-bereich zwischen -18°C bis -12°C?


----------

